# Kisser Button location



## RAP66 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a question regarding a kisser button. My 1st bow has one it's about 3in from the nok-set That setup was finger release and a plunger style rest, the bow is a HOYT Raider, Arrow underneath the nok. 

My new setup the kisser is about 1 5/8in from the nok-set, using a D-Loop & a nok under the arrow. Considering these are set up to me, wont the location of the kisser button be about the same distance?? Or will that differ because of the ATA on the new bow? 

I'm trying this power triangle that lugnut is talking about and I can almost get it but my form is inconsistant, and I really think it has to do with the kisser.

Thanks

-Rich


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

There is no specific measurement formula for kisser placement. Here's how to determine the right location:

Come to full draw where you are comfortably looking through the peepsight. Have an assistant mark the string (with tailor's chalk, etc.) where it contacts your lips. Draw several times to be sure the placement mark is consistent.

If you have no assistant, slip a 1/4" piece of toothpick into the bowstring in the approximate location where it contacts your lips. Draw the bow. You will feel where the stick contacts your face. If it is not exactly where it should be, move it and continue drawing and moving until you get it right. 

Plastic kisser "buttons" are redundant and unnecessary. Just tie a small cluster of overhand knots in a circular pattern with serving thread or dental floss at the determined location. That's all you need. The lips are very sensitive and you'll have no trouble feeling that little cluster of knots when the bowstring contacts your face.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

One guy I know has his kisser hit in right nostril... Just a thought.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Dodgedude2003 said:


> One guy I know has his kisser hit in right nostril... Just a thought.


Now that gives a new meaning to picking your nose.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

The one thing I have learned with kisser buttons is that the smaller the kisser button the tighter my groups were becouse when I ankor it has to be more precise becouse of its size. Remember you just want it to kiss your lip softly not french kiss ya.:wink:


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*Both Kisser Button AND Peep?*

Are you using both? Not sure I would recommend that - and I'm not sure you are using both anyway. Some do though - 

Put the kisser on loose - come to full draw with your correct anchor - now move the button around until it contacts just what you want. That's where you will want to tie/crimp it in. You may need to draw and let down a number of times 'till you get it right. For me, I have the KB located so it just touches a chipped eye tooth - yep, the tooth is on the correct side.


----------

